# Swap in Galena ILLINOIS june 4th Sunday



## mongeese (May 3, 2017)




----------



## mongeese (May 3, 2017)




----------



## ace (May 7, 2017)

mongeese said:


> View attachment 460621




What kind of turn out last year? Well attended for buyers and sellers?


----------



## Cooper S. (May 20, 2017)

Are you hosting it, mongeese?


----------



## mongeese (May 21, 2017)

I am not hosting it my very good friend is. We are going to do it every year in hopes to keep building the swap bigger and better.


----------



## mongeese (May 28, 2017)

7 days away - next Sunday bump.


----------



## mongeese (Jun 2, 2017)

Swaps are like a box of chocolates.


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 3, 2017)

See you tomorrow my friend. 
Bringing my early Mead Trike. 
Maybe it will find a nice home .
Also bringing a few other early smalls. 
Hoping to see some goodies. Supposed to be a beautiful day !!
Mark


----------



## mongeese (Jun 3, 2017)

Some items I am bringing-


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 6, 2017)

Let's see swap photos


----------

